# RIU "song of the day" la resistance verte



## la resistance verte (Dec 3, 2013)

hi all
in this thread we will share with you our second passion : Music,
because most of the part of our crew are :dj,producer,radio activist,ravers and passionate by music,we will post here every day (at least every time we will connect to RIU) a new song, no specialy style , no rules ; just enjoy

la rsistance verte
"free the people with music and good medecine"

[video=youtube_share;kSjXOebB7eI]http://youtu.be/kSjXOebB7eI[/video]


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;539Ed8v-xtE]http://youtu.be/539Ed8v-xtE[/video]


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DB3sppvVcPM]http://youtu.be/DB3sppvVcPM[/video]


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7M3syC6x1e4]http://youtu.be/7M3syC6x1e4[/video]


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 6, 2013)

mendo dope and tga , !!!!!!!!


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;eeudcFVYiPc]http://youtu.be/eeudcFVYiPc[/video]


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ytIfSuy_mOA]http://youtu.be/ytIfSuy_mOA[/video]


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;oCD57c7z5wo]http://youtu.be/oCD57c7z5wo[/video]


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;aLk_ZYJR7Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLk_ZYJR7Ho&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL117780651 F106AA5&amp;index=4[/video]

WoMaMa

friends from Arcata


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yB8Ci7X5HUU]http://youtu.be/yB8Ci7X5HUU[/video]


----------



## la resistance verte (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QTUYUzeUyqc]http://youtu.be/QTUYUzeUyqc[/video]

awesome techno mix


----------



## la resistance verte (Jan 7, 2014)

fly high with a joint and this song
[video=youtube_share;LWTLUmUjo8A]http://youtu.be/LWTLUmUjo8A[/video]


----------

